# Cpc-a



## Carleebug16@gmail.com (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello, 
I was hoping y'all could help me. I have my cpc-a, and I am looking for a job. Does anyone know of a company that hires people like me that just need to get there foot in the door.


----------



## silverraindrop02 (Aug 24, 2016)

I've been looking too, doesn't seem as if any companies are hiring for CPC-A right now.


----------



## jvela (Aug 24, 2016)

That's the one thing none of the certifying bodies tell before or after you pay your money and take their classes.
The big employers don't want CPC-As 
Small practices don't want CPC-As
If you don't have the insurance your school provided anymore your chances of getting a job are even smaller
Certifying bodies are only interested in taking your money
Certifying bodies have no interest in externships assistance because they have already have your money
When you do get a job as an CPC-A, you get to be the scape goat for other coders who are not certified and are threatened by you because you are certified.
The managers at these practices have no experience in human resources or how to deal with the tattling by immature co workers.
Harsh reality but it's true


----------



## Tami_F (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm a CPC-A who codes full time and works with several other CPC-As. My company (on the small side - our coding dept is around 15 people) seems to always have at least a couple CPC-As on staff. Apply for jobs that list that they're interested in CPC certified coders, even if they don't specify that they are open to hiring CPC-As, because they might be fine with it. It won't hurt to put your name on their list of candidates. Obviously some places have more stringent experience and credential requirements than others, but I wouldn't assume that just because they don't explicitly say they are looking for a CPC-A it means they wouldn't be open to hiring one.


----------



## Codergirl93 (Aug 24, 2016)

I was hired at a hospital before I even had my CPC-A, I was scheduled to sit for the exam which was on my resume and I told the manager who I had an interview with.  So its not all about the money or if its a big company or small company. Its all about how you present yourself and the first thing companies see is your resume. If your resume doesn't show a company that you are worth the time than they aren't going to hire you, they might get your resume to look at down the road too. But I am still a CPC-A and have tons of job offers coming to me everyday because they saw my resume. Your resume is the first impression of who you are and what kind of employee you will be. 

So like Tami_F said apply to the jobs that want CPC. You never know what might happen if you don't put yourself out there. Keep your head up and just start applying to jobs. You will get your foot in the door. But don't think it is all about companies wanting to take your money, I mean hello coders are part of the puzzle that make companies the money! Just be positive and put your resume out there! You will get hired  

Good luck to you


----------



## silverraindrop02 (Aug 24, 2016)

Tami_F said:


> I'm a CPC-A who codes full time and works with several other CPC-As. My company (on the small side - our coding dept is around 15 people) seems to always have at least a couple CPC-As on staff. Apply for jobs that list that they're interested in CPC certified coders, even if they don't specify that they are open to hiring CPC-As, because they might be fine with it. It won't hurt to put your name on their list of candidates. Obviously some places have more stringent experience and credential requirements than others, but I wouldn't assume that just because they don't explicitly say they are looking for a CPC-A it means they wouldn't be open to hiring one.



Gives me hope, thank you!


----------



## hperry10 (Aug 24, 2016)

I was hired before I had my CPC-A, one of my coworkers was as well. We are currently hiring another coder and have had an interview with a CPC-A and another applicant who has not yet taken the exam. Both are strong candidates without having coding experience. There are employers willing to hire those with a CPC-A. I did not feel like a scapegoat, we work together as a team, nobody is threatened by a coworkers knowledge. My boss takes mine and my coworkers certifications very seriously. 
Don't give up.


----------



## Beckerz85 (Aug 25, 2016)

*don't give up!*

I too am a CPC-A and feel the hardship of job locations that accepts the fact that experience is not the strong point. Do not get discouraged. It's hard and you have to keep applying!

I have yet to find employment in coding but that doesn't mean I've stopped asking for opportunities. Maybe look into temp agencies, they might be able to place you sooner then going at it on your own. Also if you can pace a temp agency exam then that opens more doors for you! Be open to on site jobs as well. Everyone wants to be a remote coder but sometimes you have to put in the time before they will move you to a remote position.


----------



## jreilly12 (Aug 25, 2016)

I am a CPC-A as well and actually at my second employer as a coder in 8 months sense passing my test. Yes of course have a beautiful resumes and yes of course apply  I mean how do you get a job without both of those qualities but my best advice that I got and will pass down for the rest of my career is GO TO YOUR LOCAL CHAPTER MONTHLY MEETINGS. Ok your new ok you don't know anyone there who cares its your chapter and own it they are "your people" now. Networking is key and it helps that the last 10 min of the monthly meeting is a free for all of ppl announcing job openings and asking if there are any coders looking for a job. Ive seen ppl get an interview on the spot at the end of a monthly chapter meeting.


----------



## MBJJSawyer (Aug 28, 2016)

What's CPC-A ?

I'm guessing apprentice ? What does that have to do with CPC?
I'm new to the clerical side and take my CPC exam this October.


----------



## hperry10 (Aug 28, 2016)

B.DickersonCPC said:


> What's CPC-A ?
> 
> I'm guessing apprentice ? What does that have to do with CPC?
> I'm new to the clerical side and take my CPC exam this October.



Anybody that passes the CPC exam and does not have 2 years of coding experience is awarded a CPC-A ( "A" meaning Apprentice). You have to gain 2 years of experience thru various means and show proof of that experience for the AAPC to remove the "A" from your certification. This is challenging for some newly certified coders because some employers will not hire coders who still have their Apprentice status.


----------

